# Anyone from scotland travelling to wales (start of april??)



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi there was just wondering if anyone is travelling from scotland down towards wales at the start of april??? we are trying to get a mousey train going if anyone can help???


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i'm not going from scotland but i am going on the 1st of april from the northeast aka darlington to Manchester


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

where is darlington? :?:


----------

